# standard  non-compete clause in an anthology contract?



## LadyT (Feb 26, 2011)

Please let me know if this topic belongs somewhere else.

Here's the situation: I wrote two stories for a dear friend of mine who is putting together anthologies.  She had an arrangement with a small publisher who agreed to pay the authors for their work. The publisher backed out after most of it had been compiled and contracts signed - including mine.  They did honor the signed contracts: I have money in my pocket for both stories.

My friend approached another publisher who was willing to take on the project, but not to pay the authors other than one contributors copy.  

I just received the contracts to be signed for the new publisher, and noticed a one-year non-compete clause.  I've sold to magazines before, and rights typically revert back upon publication or not long after.  I've never participated in an anthology.

Were the publisher paying the authors, it might not trouble me, but it seems like a lot to ask to that I cannot try to sell the story as a reprint for up to a year after publication (not to mention up to two years the publisher can hold it prior to publication) without receiving any compensation for it.  

I haven't signed the contracts yet.   Given that this all began to support my friend's endeavor, I might be willing to let it go, but I was hoping I could get some outside opinions as to whether these terms are fair and typical?


----------



## strangedaze (Feb 27, 2011)

. . . . . ?

on the real, ive never had to sign such a thing, and ive had work in anthologies published by major houses. not sure what the deal is, but it sounds like the kind of situation where you have to decide whether the publication credit in the anthology, coupled with the no competition clause, trumps being able to sell your work elsewhere. personally, i'd go with the anthology, depending on who's publishing it. these days who knows when your next acceptance is going to come.


----------



## LadyT (Feb 28, 2011)

wow.  I'm surprised that you never encountered this with a major publishing house.  Thanks for the comment.


----------

